# Power Pole Pruner capacity



## Cope1024 (Jun 2, 2015)

I just got an Echo PPT265S with a 12" bar. What is the safe cutting capacity?


----------



## Del_ (Jun 2, 2015)

Depends on where you are standing!


----------



## jwilly (Jun 2, 2015)

X2


----------



## alderman (Jun 2, 2015)

Careful not to get it pinched also.


----------



## Cope1024 (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe I asked the wrong question, what is the largest limb the saw will handle easily?


----------



## Philbert (Jun 3, 2015)

In theory you can saw from both sides, and cut a branch that is twice the diameter of your guide bar. In practice, this is harder to do on a hanging limb then a log on the ground.

You can notch a limb from one side, then finish it from the other. But you are usually cutting at an angle, and often have limited access, which reduces the effective bar length. And, as noted, you need to be careful not to get the bar pinched, as it is harder to clear than with a log on the ground.

So I would say a rule of thumb is the length of the bar on the pole saw is a practical maximum for the diameter of limb that you can cut.

Philbert


----------



## Cope1024 (Jun 3, 2015)

Philbert said:


> In theory you can saw from both sides, and cut a branch that is twice the diameter of your guide bar. In practice, this is harder to do on a hanging limb then a log on the ground.
> 
> You can notch a limb from one side, then finish it from the other. But you are usually cutting at an angle, and often have limited access, which reduces the effective bar length. And, as noted, you need to be careful not to get the bar pinched, as it is harder to clear than with a log on the ground.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I had no idea it would handle that large a limb.


----------



## alderman (Jun 4, 2015)

Depends on wood species and chain sharpened how fast the cutting is going to take place. I know with mine I can knock down enough branches in a short time that will turn into a chore hauling them away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cope1024 (Jun 4, 2015)

alderman said:


> Depends on wood species and chain sharpened how fast the cutting is going to take place. *I know with mine I can knock down enough branches in a short time that will turn into a chore hauling them away.*I know the feeling. I don't paln to use it for heavy limbs, but I was curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Jun 4, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> I don't paln to use it for heavy limbs, but I was curious.



Another advantage of a pole saw is reach. Dealing with storm damaged trees and limbs, I can reach in from a safe distance to relieve stress, instead of wading in among the branches. Sometimes can also be used to free up a hung up tree or branch without getting too close.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oregon-40-volt-pole-saw.248941/

Philbert


----------



## Cope1024 (Jun 4, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Another advantage of a pole saw is reach. Dealing with storm damaged trees and limbs, I can reach in from a safe distance to relieve stress, instead of wading in among the branches. Sometimes can also be used to free up a hung up tree or branch without getting too close.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oregon-40-volt-pole-saw.248941/
> 
> Philbert


 I have a large Live Oak next to my houe. The pole pruner will make trimming from either the ground or on the roof much easier.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 4, 2015)

Wait till the winter to prune that live oak if possible


----------



## Cope1024 (Jun 13, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Wait till the winter to prune that live oak if possible



No doubt, unless we get a hurricane inbound, and then just what I need to trim to protect my roof. Since posting, I used it for a friend who needed a Crepe Myrtle down and had some dead branches on an Oak. Cut through some 5" limbs easily. It is cold natured, just like my Echo blower.


----------



## CR888 (Jun 13, 2015)

l always take extra care setting depth gauges and grinding angles on my pole saw chains. Smooth cutting is important and saftey chain can work well on pole saws. l am in the process of retireing my pole saw as a back up and replacing it with a new stihl/echo.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 13, 2015)

I've enjoyed my HT-131 for several years now. I really like the miniaturized cummins turbo-Diesel engine.


----------

